# Looking for a Job (related to diving)



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a job doing something related to diving, spearing, or the water. I know most won't hire until summer but i'm trying to see what my options are. I've worked at a marina before and really liked it. I'll be happy just being around the water.



Maybe something like deckhand on a fishing boat, extra set of hands, anything really. Pay doesn't have to be great don't got much i have to pay for.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Check with Robert Turpin or UWF.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Try a Commercial Diving School. I'm going to the Young memorial LA Tech school in Morgan City on June 09.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice beaver.

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha Ha, thanks Jim. We really need to get another rig trip together, this time with a few extra hands!


----------

